
Ask HN: Paid code review as a service? - tucaz
Howdy!<p>I&#x27;m looking for a Vue.js developer to review some of my work and help me with a few environment questions.<p>During a search I found [1] and [2], but except for one, the sites mentioned in these threads are dead.<p>Any other recommendations?<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15842816
[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4581810
======
masonhensley
I would look for a Vue.js dedicated slack/discourd group. Most similar
communities have a jobs room. That would probably get you the best bang for a
buck / signal to noise ratio

Edit: here you go: [https://vue.land/](https://vue.land/)

------
TechBro8615
Go on reddit/stackoverflow and complain that Vue can't do what you want to do,
but React can. Someone will give you the answer. :)

------
felipebrnd
[https://www.pullrequest.com/](https://www.pullrequest.com/)

I’ve heard about them after they acquire the freelance platform
[https://moonlightwork.com](https://moonlightwork.com).

------
quickthrower2
Must be a vue subreddit? Otherwise hire someone on Codementor.io

------
happppy
Hi, I mainly work with React and Node with a little experience in vue.js as
well. I can review.

------
ijustwanttovote
I can help review if you need.

